# Fish Time Fishing Report Pensacola Fl



## Scottyg (Jan 21, 2010)

*Fishing this Spring is awesome. March the Sheepshead run was so hot. Many Junior Anglers on the boat catching their first Sheepshead was a great experience. 

April has been even better with many different species being caught Spanish, Kings, Flounder, Black Tip Sharks, Red Snappers, Groupers, Sheepshead, Redfish, and Black Drums. Its a feeding frenzy. 
Check out my website to see more pictures and videos from April.
http://fishtime.simdif.com/recent.html

Thanks,
Capt. Scotty Gerdine
Fish Time Fishing Charters

http://fishtime.simdif.com/

http://www.facebook.com/fishtimefishingcharters
*​


----------

